# Some of my wildlife photo work



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Beautiful work. Can't help but wonder how some would look if not so much stylized with sware but do realize everyone has that artistic bent to try to portray. I have a Nikkor 200 f2 that just blows out the backgrounds if set wide open so beautifully it can make one just cry. And I personally do like to do it all in cam with the lens and the light if at all possible. But ya know if we all thought and saw things the same it just wouldn't be right... That being said I just have this thing about photoshopping so much but that's just me I guess.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Thanks commtrd for your comments. Much appreciated. I have many images shot wide open with shallow DOF, and yes they are also wonderful to look at...however I get lots more requests to purchase an image when I add textures, and I can be more creative with a texture of what I want it to portray with the subject matter, as the back round from original image may not be as appealing with the subject.. However there are times it works well also.. Photography can be very subjective.. really no right or wrong I just enjoy being out enjoying nature/wildlife/landscapes and photographing it, as well as the editing part when I get back to the digital studio...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Photography is a big reason I have owned my last boats. To get access to coastal estuary and waterways to get images that cannot be had otherwise.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Exactly my reason also, where are you located ?

Appreciate all the likes, thanks


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great looking work. Would love to see some gamefish pics handled the same way!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Great looking work. Would love to see some gamefish pics handled the same way!


Hahaha - exactly. I'm looking at those birds like "man, these are cool...if this was a Tarpon's face I'd buy this in a heartbeat"

@Seabreeze - great work, sir! Love your work!


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for your comments net 30 and tgjohnso

All you have to do is invite me out, and I would be happy to capture you catching fish.. Then return to my digital studio to process them.

What would be really cool is to be on another boat at sunrise or sunset capturing a fisherman in *silhouette* bringing one in. Oh course a day shot works well also.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

awesome shots!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Seabreeze said:


> Thanks for your comments net 30 and tgjohnso
> 
> All you have to do is invite me out, and I would be happy to capture you catching fish.. Then return to my digital studio to process them.
> 
> What would be really cool is to be on another boat at sunrise or sunset capturing a fisherman in *silhouette* bringing one in. Oh course a day shot works well also.


This is a great idea - I'm absolutely down for this once I'm back home and get the skiff out of the garage...


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Sounds good to me tgjohnso


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Thanks scissorhands


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Seabreeze said:


> Thanks scissorhands


Seabreeze - I liked the picture you posted of the night skyline, but I don't think that is Tampa. I could be wrong but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Ducknut, your correct its Miami, I wanted to delete it but could not figure it out. I am not use to the format used in this forum, it quite unique to others. Where did it post to, as I have no idea.. I'll correct it.. I seen others just post a normal size image to there comment here where we respond ... not like I have above.. I frequent other forums, but this one is unusual with regarding posting an image, quite haven't figured it out yet. I seen others make the same comment...


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Ahh I think I have it figured out.. The above image is of the Tampa skyline


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Here's another of Tampa


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

That is DEFINITELY Tampa ! Great shot !!!


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Thank you fishicaltherapist


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)




----------

